# Louisiana Opens New Traditional Observance Lodge



## News Feeder (Jan 17, 2011)

A new Traditional Observance Lodge has formed in Louisiana: O. K. Allen Lodge U.D.  in Winnfield, Louisiana has been granted dispensation to work. Its charter Master is RWB Bryan Price, who has also been named for 2011-2012 as the Grand Tyler for the Grand Lodge of Louisiana AF&AM.

What makes O.K. Allen Lodge doubly unusual, apart from adopting the TO model, is that it will also be working the Scottish Rite Craft rituals for its three degrees, which are based on pre-Louisiana Purchase era French rituals, and rarely seen outside of Louisiana. It is totally different from the Preston/Webb York ritual worked in the overwhelming majority of the U.S.

For more information about Traditional Observance and European Concept lodges in the U.S., see the website of the Masonic Restoration Foundation.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






More...


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 17, 2011)

Wonderful News Indeed!!

First of all I wish to congratulate my good friend and Brother, Bryan Price!! Bryan has worked exceptionally hard putting this new Lodge together! Secondly I am extremely honored that I am one of O.K. Allen Lodge's Charter Members!!

Congratulations Bryan!!!

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------

I moved this thread from the "News Feeds" section to "Freemasonry Discussion" because I feel that this is MORE than the normal feed, and well deserving of the proper attention!


----------



## Benton (Jan 17, 2011)

I would love to see the Scottish degrees. I've heard much about them. I'll have to make a point to visit Louisiana sometime to see one!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 17, 2011)

Benton said:


> I would love to see the Scottish degrees. I've heard much about them. I'll have to make a point to visit Louisiana sometime to see one!



Well Benton, I believe that with me being a member of this new Lodge you'll be kept well informed of any degrees!! All I can tell you from what I have seen of the Red Lodge Ritual is that it is VERY intense in comparison to the degrees we took here in TX!


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 17, 2011)

I am delighted to see this development. Please keep us informed of your progress. I have been kicking around the idea of getting involved in TO masonry. I cannot do it here in Afghanistan, but maybe when I get back to the USA..


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 20, 2011)

Brother Stewart,

Do you have a website address for the Winnfield lodge?  It would be nice to see the degrees.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 20, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Brother Stewart,
> 
> Do you have a website address for the Winnfield lodge?  It would be nice to see the degrees.



To the best of my knowledge there has not been a website created for this new Lodge. As soon as we have one I will certainly post the address online here.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 17, 2011)

Brethren:

O. K. Allen Lodge U. D. is operating under dispensation until December 31, 2011.   We anticipate receiving our charter in 2012 which will ironically be the 200th anniversary of the chartering of the Grand Lodge of Louisiana.

We also do not anticipate any degree work in advance of receiving our charter.   At this time we are laboring in the York Rite Ritual.  I would point out that in the early days of the history of the Grand Lodge of Louisiana that there were more than just the Scottish Rite Ritual and the York Rite Ritual being practiced in Louisiana.   There was also the "French Rite"    

Once we receive our charter and add a few more members to our ranks we will begin to look at which of the 3 Rites we will operate in.    Currently Louisiana Masonic Law provides that each masonic district in our grand jurisdiction is permitted to have one lodge to labor in the Scottish Rite Ritual.  Currently there is no such provision for the French Rite as practiced early on in New Orleans. 

We are performing the attendant practices of a Traditional Observance Lodge at this time.  Before our stated meetings we have a processional into a lodge room which is illuminated by candle light only and usually includes incense and classical music.   We do observe a period of silent meditation so that we may divest our minds and thoughts from the vices and superfluities of life.   We also, after the close of the lodge, form the chain of union after which we process in silence from the lodge room.     

We do have a dress code.. a minimum of a dark suit and tie and white gloves is preferred.   

O. K. Allen Lodge meets in the Lodge of of Eastern Star Lodge No. 151 F&AM in Winnfield, Louisiana usually on the 2nd Wednesday of each month.  However we are in the process of looking at changing our meeting night.   We do not have a website as of yet as we are waiting to see what number the Grand Lodge will assign to us.   

I would take this opportunity to invite you to our first ever table lodge which will be held in Shreveport, Louisiana, Friday, October 28, 2011.   See attached invitation jpeg.    This is an open meeting and brethren you are welcome to bring your wives but if you wish to attend RSVP is required by mailing your check and seating preference to the lodge address provided on the attached jpeg invitation.  

I am extremely proud that Bro. Stewart is a charter member of our new lodge!!   I would point out that he is the ONLY member we have from Texas.


----------



## Bro. Ray Dunn (Sep 18, 2011)

I recently had the opportunity to visit OK Allen Lodge (U.D.). WB Bryan Price and the other members of OK Allen are doing great things for Louisiana Freemasonry and are setting the standard.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 18, 2011)

Bro. Ray Dunn said:


> I recently had the opportunity to visit OK Allen Lodge (U.D.). WB Bryan Price and the other members of OK Allen are doing great things for Louisiana Freemasonry and are setting the standard.



Dang it! I missed you. Well, maybe next time... It is hard for this Texas Mason to get accross the border during the week...


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 18, 2011)

Brother Bryan, To witness the Red Degrees has been on my bucket list for quite awhile.  Maybe I can get a crowd to come with me sometime and visit your lodge.


----------



## peace out (Sep 19, 2011)

News Feeder said:


> ...for 2011-2012 as the Grand Tyler for the Grand Lodge of Louisiana AF&AM.
> 
> ....see the website of the Masonic Restoration Foundation.



That's F&AM right?  Also, the second link is broken.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes Grand Lodge of Louisiana is F&AM.  

This photo was taken at our last stated communication of O. K. ALlen Lodge U. D.

From Left to Right
Most Worshipful Dr. I. C. Turnley, PGM and Grand Physician, GLoLA
Most Worshipful Lloyd Hennigan, PGM, GLoLA
Ray Dunn, Sr. Warden, Enlightenment Lodge No. 198, GLoCO
Most Worshipful Woody D. Bilyeu, PGM, GLoLA
Worshipful W. Bryan Price, Grand Tyler, GLoLA and Worshipful Master of O. K. Allen Lodge U. D.
Most Worshipful J. F. Webb, PGM, GLoLA



The membership of O. K. Allen Lodge includes 6 Past Grand Masters of the Grand Lodge of Louisiana
as well as the current Grand Sr. Warden, Grand Tyler, and Grand Organist.   And I feel pretty sure that once we 
get our charter in February we will have several more.. ;p


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 22, 2011)

RedTemplar said:


> Maybe I can get a crowd to come with me sometime and visit your lodge.




Give me a couple of weeks notice RedTemplar ... I'll meet you there!  That's a 4sure, brother.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 23, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Give me a couple of weeks notice RedTemplar ... I'll meet you there!  That's a 4sure, brother.



Give me slightly more than two weeks and I will use it as a vacation!


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks, Bros. JW and Brent.  I will talk this up at lodge and see if we can get a trip started sometime in 2012.  I feel this will be an adventure a few Hillbillies will talk about for a long time.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 27, 2011)

2012 works for me. I will look forward to the trip. The rest of this year isn't looking so hot for me going anywhere. Work has been slow all year and now when it is supposed to be winding down it suddenly is picking up. Story of my life I reckon.


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 29, 2011)

If I can get past Nostradamus and the Mayans I'll be there too.  Got past Y2K okay ... so maybe there's a chance.


----------

